# Does a 1.5 TB drive work on a TIVO HD???



## stephan00035 (Apr 14, 2004)

I just bought a new TIVO HD (model number TCD652160). I want to upgrade the hard drive before using it. The question I have is can I use a 1.5 TB hard drive with it (and use all the space)? I read some posts saying there is a limit to the size of drive I can use with TIVO HD. Is this model TIVO limited to the 1.0 TB drive? I would like to know if I can use WinMFS to configure a 1.5TB drive for this TIVO or am I limited (or safer) using the 1.0 TB drive? I don't want to really have any issues (problems) when I do the upgrade. 

Thanks...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

A visit to the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread is in order. Even though it started out as an eSATA drive thread, it has everything you need to know about upgrading your TiVo HD including recommended hard drives and Section III, #30 covers internal upgrades.

In particular, this post may answer some of your questions. Otherwise a visit to the MFSLive Forum will get you more help.

With regard to Seagate's 1.5TB drive, this post by the author of WinMFS, etc. indicates that there is a problem with Series3's on v11.0. (One of the members claims that he has a working S3 w/1.5TB drive.) Not sure if it applies to TiVo HD's though. If I were doing an upgrade and needed more than 1TB, I'd upgrade the internal HDD to 1TB and add a 1TB eSATA drive to be on the safe side. YMMV.

FWIW it's best to get everything set up and running (including cable cards) to be sure that your new TiVo is operating properly as well as ensure that all of the correct settings are transferred to your new drive.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The current upgrade tools do not handle the 1.5TB drive properly. There are multiple caveats based on which drive you plan to use it for and what upgrades you've done previously.

*IF AND ONLY IF you use WinMFS 9.3d* the 1.5tb drive will work but is limited to 1.2tb



> WinMFS Beta 9.3d, includes code to limit a new partition to 1TB. (1024 GB) I was doing some testing and I guess I forgot to take it out.
> It's good for now but if Tivo Inc fixes their kernel code, then we have a problem.
> 
> If you look at your partition 15 size it's 1024 GB.
> So your total size is 1024 GB + 160GB and it's about 1.2 TB


----------

